# Manuka Honey



## Robert747 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello,

I am half way through a liquid only (Fresubin) diet and will then introduce a low residue diet - I am in no hurry to getting back to eating normally. Thinking further ahead though, does anyone have views or experience on using Manuka Honey as in theory it does sound worth trying. It has anti-inflammatory properties, appears helpful to many people, but does not appear on any recommended lists for a Crohn's diet that I can find.

Many thanks,

Rob


----------



## lotte26 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey! I can't tolerate the stuff well but it is definitely worth trying. My dad is obsessed with the stuff. Plus everyone is different it could be great for you! Plus its tasty. I like it in hot drink form, with ginger and lemon, but just a honey drink would be good too if you still need liquid.

Anyway it's definitely worth a go and is very popular here in new Zealand.


----------



## lotte26 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh and also, make sure if you get manuka honey that you get Active manuka honey as that is supposed to have the amazing healing qualities or something and is definitely worth the extra money


----------



## Dazzafarr (Apr 9, 2012)

The honey is ok... I didn't find that it helped.
I find grapes help my stomach.. Don't ask me why but they did...


----------



## gavingear52 (Apr 11, 2012)

first let's clarify good manuka honey from bad - if it doesn't have a UMF 10+ or higher it probably does not have the anti-bacterial activity nor anti-inflamatory activity you are looking for. Look for the expensive honey - it is real.

Second - manukaguard, Nutralize - this is very effective against heartburn, reflux, stomach ulcers and is manufactured using medical grade manuka honey

let us know if it helps
gavin


----------



## SomethingIsMissing (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, it can be very helpful for some. Wonderful for external wound healing too but might not work for everyone. 
Ditto on what Gavin said above 

Everyone is for sure a bit different, I think it is well worth a try and worth the money.


----------



## bangarang (Apr 12, 2012)

Im a big fan of Manuka Honey. I took it for 4months, after about month 2 the spicy foods, and cheeses I couldn't eat before I was able to eat it with no pain at all. Maybe it was just a coincidence? Didnt change anything in my diet. I only stopped because I couldnt afford buying it so much. Try to aim for 16+ active as I read at the time it was better for internal usages. 
Anyhow this is the brand I used: 
http://www.amazon.com/Wedderspoon-O...08OC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334203139&sr=8-1


----------



## skjk3318 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just started researching Manuka honey and it's benefits and I was very impressed. I found a great article on all the conditions it benefits and looks like it would be good for Crohns, but I'm not sure.  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 7, 2012)

I have never used it, but did look into it as a treatment for H-Pylori infection.  I rid myself of it by other means so I never tried it.

Other than that use, I really do not know of what benefits it may or may not have, but I do know it has to be the high quality kind mentioned already.

Dan


----------



## skjk3318 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Dan!  I appreciate it


----------



## skjk3318 (Aug 8, 2012)

I wrote a quick post for it's benefits on my blog for anyone who may want to see.  I decided to do some research myself and see.  I will be trying it soon I think.
http://thenewbodysecret.com/manuka-honey-benefits/


----------



## Dazzafarr (Aug 8, 2012)

You may as well have olive leaf extract or Cayenne pepper...
Both these are a help...
Everyone starts at honey, then you move to colostrum or another alternative waste of time.
Listen to your body, what do you eat that makes it worse?
Pathogens require nutrition and produce substances to assist other pathogens.
Food is a big one to watch.
Diary or keep a status of what happens after you eat certai foods.
I have a pathogen and have had it for a bloody long time.
I know dairy and red meat and too much bread brings on an aftermath.
Seek and destroy these unintentional interveners


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 8, 2012)

Been using Manuka honey 16+ on and off for months but haven't noticed a difference. I figure it can't hurt and it tastes good.


----------

